# Jussie Smollett alleges he was victim of hate crime, police arrest him for faking it



## Chary (Feb 21, 2019)

So, a few days ago, Jussie Smollett, an actor on the TV show Empire, filed a police report, claiming he was a victim of a hate crime. He stated that while walking to a fast food place at 2am, he was approached by two men who proceeded to punch him, wrap a noose around his neck, pour bleach on him, and yell racial slurs. They then ran away yelling, "This is MAGA county!". After the police got involved, they arrested the two suspects, who admitted to the crime, while also saying that Smollett had PAID them to stage the incident, in order to give his career a boost, as his role on Empire was ending soon. A team of 20 Chicago PD detectives began to investigate the case, and decided to arrest Smollett on charges of felony disorderly conduct, over filing a false police report.

Smollett still alleges that he was a victim of a hate crime, and his lawyers claim that he did not hire anyone to stage it. Chicago's police dept held a conference, expressing their disappointment over the ordeal. saying that Smollett's actions "were a slap in the face to actual victims".

Do you think Smollett faked everything in order to try to give his career a boost? Or to take advantage of a county that's currently facing a lot of political division? Alternatively, do you believe the police are wrong, and they've come to an incorrect conclusion?

 Chicago Tribune


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 21, 2019)

If he did fake it, what a scumbag. We don't need this shit right now, or ever, really.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 21, 2019)

The two men arrested are friends of Smollett. The police have videos of the two of them buying rope which happens to be the exact same rope used on Smollett. They have videos of the two men buying the black hoods the attackers used. They have a cheque Smollett wrote out for the two brothers they also have a letter that was sent to Smollett that was racist. Oh wait the letter writter by some strange coincidence has the same writing as Smollet. Smollet has staged this and he is scum for doing so.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2019)

Been following this for a few days. I don't think it was just a felony either last I looked and the feds were involved.

I will wait for the judge to issue the sentence, however were I inclined to bet then there would be a fairly large chunk of change on guilty from everything I have seen, and I doubt even the Chicago police would make a move like that if they did not have serious evidence.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> If he did fake it, what a scumbag. We don't need this shit right now, or ever, really.


Yeah, he definitely deserves whatever punishment is coming.  This belittles actual attacks and plots of violence.  Just yesterday it broke that there was an alt-right Coast Guard officer plotting multiple mass shootings:

https://www.commondreams.org/news/2...-nationalist-allegedly-had-plan-kill-innocent



			
				CD said:
			
		

> Just as a new report was released showing the continued rise of hate groups in the United States, federal authorities say they have thwarted a plan by a white nationalist "domestic terrorist" to begin widespread, violent attacks on President Donald Trump's perceived political opponents with the aim of establishing "a white homeland."
> 
> U.S. Coast Guard Lieutenant Christopher Paul Hasson was arrested late last week, the _Washington Post_ reported Wednesday, after investigators accused him of stockpiling weapons to carry out his plans. Hasson had compiled a long list of targets including House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.), Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.), _MSNBC_ anchor Joe Scarborough, and Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.) as well as other politicians and journalists.



And I'm sure there are already plenty of idiots out there calling this "fake news" because of what Smollett did.  Then again, they've always been inclined to believe whatever best fits their narrative.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> And I'm sure there are already plenty of idiots out there calling this "fake news" because of what Smollett did.  Then again, they've always been inclined to believe whatever best fits their narrative.



It's not fake news. I just want to know what the government's probable cause was for obtaining a warrant to crack his whole life open. The whole case, according to all the reporting so far, is based on evidence obtained by searching and spying on him. Emails for a bulk purchase of Tramadol, a letter he mailed to himself (?que?), online purchases of survivalist crap, online purchases of urine for drug tests, his 'manifesto' and 'hitlist' ... none of that would be accessible to law enforcement without a warrant. The crimes here are possessing Rx without a prescription, and possessing firearms while an addict. All the evidence to prove those charges came from post-warrant searches. So, what did he _do_ that constituted probable cause to get the search warrant? If there's something legit, it's not in the reporting. 

Was it just that he 'fit a profile?'

Not trying to defend the guy, just the 4th Amendment. We're not living in Minority Report yet, I hope.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> It's not fake news. I just want to know what the government's probable cause was for obtaining a warrant to crack his whole life open. The whole case, according to all the reporting so far, is based on evidence obtained by searching and spying on him. Emails for a bulk purchase of Tramadol, a letter he mailed to himself (?que?), online purchases of survivalist crap, online purchases of urine for drug tests, his 'manifesto' and 'hitlist' ... none of that would be accessible to law enforcement without a warrant. The crimes here are possessing Rx without a prescription, and possessing firearms while an addict. All the evidence to prove those charges came from post-warrant searches. So, what did he _do_ that constituted probable cause to get the search warrant? If there's something legit, it's not in the reporting.
> 
> Was it just that he 'fit a profile?'
> 
> Not trying to defend the guy, just the 4th Amendment. We're not living in Minority Report yet, I hope.


I'm guessing that something he posted online or something he bought online automatically flagged him as a potential threat.  Then law enforcement started watching him a little closer after that, and eventually gathered enough evidence for arrest.

No, we're not in the Minority Report yet.  It's more like the 'Idiocracy Report,' because people publicly post stuff online that gets them fired or arrested all the time.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 21, 2019)

"X alleges was victim of hate crime, police arrest X for faking it"
Should apply to feminists too.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'm guessing that something he posted online or something he bought online automatically flagged him as a potential threat.  Then law enforcement started watching him a little closer after that, and eventually gathered enough evidence for arrest.
> 
> No, we're not in the Minority Report yet.  It's more like the 'Idiocracy Report,' because people publicly post stuff online that gets them fired or arrested all the time.



I'm assuming the same, but I wanna see the receipts. Per Brandenburg v. Ohio, there would need to be evidence of 'imminent lawless action' in his public speech, otherwise its protected no matter how repugnant to sensible people. The online purchases should be secure, not subject to search without a warrant.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> I'm assuming the same, but I wanna see the receipts. Per Brandenburg v. Ohio, there would need to be evidence of 'imminent lawless action' in his public speech, otherwise its protected no matter how repugnant to sensible people. The online purchases should be secure, not subject to search without a warrant.


True, but certain things are guaranteed to immediately get the attention of the FBI/law enforcement.  Like buying a ballistics vest or certain military surplus items online.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> True, but certain things are guaranteed to immediately get the attention of the FBI/law enforcement.  Like buying a ballistics vest or certain military surplus items online.



No that's what I'm saying ... without a warrant to search, how would they know about a secure transaction? And even if they did know, it's still perfectly legal and a million miles from probable cause to obtain a warrant. I don't think they legally knew any of this stuff about the guy until after they got in his drawers. The possible exception would be if he was stupid enough to use Coast Guard (govt) computers or servers to send these emails. I'm sure it'll all come out, but the reporting has been trash.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> No that's what I'm saying ... without a warrant to search, how would they know about a secure transaction?


AFAIK, sales for stuff like ballistics vests are required to be reported by the seller.  That, or they're automatically reported by default.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> AFAIK, sales for stuff like ballistics vests are required to be reported by the seller.  That, or they're automatically reported by default.



I'd be interested to see that law/reg. I know there's federal law that prohibits possession of body armor for convicted felons, but he's not. There are state laws that prohibit wearing body armor during commission of a crime, or enhance punishment, but I don't know of any required reporting laws. Could be so somewhere I guess. Still wouldn't be probable cause to search though.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> I'd be interested to see that law/reg. I know there's federal law that prohibits possession of body armor for convicted felons, but he's not. There are state laws that prohibit wearing body armor during commission of a crime, or enhance punishment, but I don't know of any required reporting laws. Could be so somewhere I guess. Still wouldn't be probable cause to search though.


Yeah I'm way off base here.  After reading the original article, it seems the arrest was for possession of illegal weapons and drugs.  It wasn't until they searched his house afterward that they uncovered the plot to commit shootings.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...daf6b8-3544-11e9-af5b-b51b7ff322e9_story.html



			
				WaPo said:
			
		

> Hasson was arrested Friday on charges of illegally possessing weapons and drugs, but the government said those charges are the “proverbial tip of the iceberg.” Officials with the U.S. attorney’s office in Maryland outlined Hasson’s alleged plans to spark chaos and destruction, describing in court documents a man obsessed with neo-fascist and neo-Nazi views.


----------



## Viri (Feb 21, 2019)

So, he tried to claim that he decided to go out to Subway, for a salad at 2am, during a Polar vortex(it was -20f). Does he not know what Grubhub is?! Who goes out during a Polar vortex, in Chicago of all places?

What white supremacist would dox a C list celebrity, and know that he's randomly going to go out during a Polar vortex at 2am? Who carries rope and bleach during a Polar vortex, in Chicago of all places?

I'm surprised people actually thought this story was real in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Feb 21, 2019)

The Pinocchios of the world need to stop fibbing for the sake of humanity.


----------



## Viri (Feb 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, he definitely deserves whatever punishment is coming. This belittles actual attacks and plots of violence. Just yesterday it broke that there was an alt-right Coast Guard officer plotting multiple mass shootings:
> 
> https://www.commondreams.org/news/2...-nationalist-allegedly-had-plan-kill-innocent


I love how the very first thing you bring up in this topic are white supremacist terrorist in something completely off topic. You hardly even mention the guy first, before you try to change the subject to the white supremacist. Yes, we know they exist, but this topic isn't about them. Make your own damn thread about the terrorist white supremacist. This thread is about Jussie.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I'm way off base here.  After reading the original article, it seems the arrest was for possession of illegal weapons and drugs. * It wasn't until they searched his house afterward that they uncovered the plot to commit shootings.*
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...daf6b8-3544-11e9-af5b-b51b7ff322e9_story.html




And it wasn't until after they searched his house that they knew he had illegal drugs (Rx drugs with no prescription). And they weren't illegal weapons ... the govt. only charges that he's not legal to possess guns, because he's an addict.

The 'plot to commit shootings' could be a thing, but it could also just be his fantasy. Without him taking a substantial step towards making it happen, i.e. real plans of time/place, not just a list of people he hates, I don't know if there's a case there. It's not like he opened fire on a bunch of Congressmen at a baseball practice.

So anyway, if all that was discovered through the search warrant, again what did he _do_ that justified the warrant? Like I said, I'm assuming the same as you, giving the govt. the benefit of a doubt at this point. But the coverage completely glosses over how/why the government got up in his business in the first place.




Viri said:


> What white supremacist would dox a C list celebrity, and know that he's randomly going to go out during a Polar vortex at 2am? Who carries rope and bleach during a Polar vortex, in Chicago of all places?



Better question would be, what white supremacist would even watch Empire or know who Jussie was?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2019)

Viri said:


> I love how the very first thing you bring up in this topic are white supremacist terrorist in something completely off topic. You hardly even mention the guy first, before you try to change the subject to the white supremacist. Yes, we know they exist, but this topic isn't about them. Make your own damn thread about the terrorist white supremacist. This thread is about Jussie.


It's relevant because now Fox News will be bringing up the Jussie Smollett story to distract every time there's a new MAGA shooter/bomber.  There's not much to say about the story that hasn't already been said, though, he deserves whatever punishment is coming for faking something so serious.


----------



## Viri (Feb 21, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It's relevant because now Fox News will be bringing up the Jussie Smollett story to distract every time there's a new MAGA shooter/bomber.


You mean now the media won't jump to conclusions, after something just comes out, and might have to do actual research? I guess this would have been nice a few weeks ago, when the media and celebrities jumped on that high school student who was evil, because he smirked!

Oh who am I kidding, this changes nothing, and they'll still jump to conclusions!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



IncredulousP said:


> If he did fake it, what a scumbag. We don't need this shit right now, or ever, really.


He did fake it. I'm surprised anyone believed it in the first place. The story is so laughably bad. But don't worry, if he gets charged for mailing fake white powder, he'll go to real scary jail, and meet some real white supremacist.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 21, 2019)

Viri said:


> You mean now the media won't jump to conclusions, after something just comes out, and might have to do actual research? I guess this would have been nice a few weeks ago, when the media and celebrities jumped on that high school student who was evil, because he smirked!
> 
> Oh who am I kidding, this changes nothing, and they'll still jump to conclusions!


That's precisely what the 24-hour news channels were built for, wild speculation and jumping to conclusions in the minutes after a story breaks.  At the very least, you'll get a retraction from left-leaning networks when they get their facts wrong, but you'll never see that from right-leaning networks because every other day would be 24 hours of retractions.


----------



## Viri (Feb 22, 2019)

Xzi said:


> That's precisely what the 24-hour news channels were built for, wild speculation and jumping to conclusions in the minutes after a story breaks.  At the very least, you'll get a retraction from left-leaning networks when they get their facts wrong, but you'll never see that from right-leaning networks because every other day would be 24 hours of retractions.


That's why I don't watch either of them. 

Also, I don't see any retractions or apologies from the left leaning websites and celebrities for nearly ruining a teens life for just smirking. I'm happy he's suing them all, and I hope he takes them to the cleaners.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2019)

Viri said:


> Also, I don't see any retractions or apologies from the left leaning websites and celebrities for nearly ruining a teens life for just smirking. I'm happy he's suing them all, and I hope he takes them to the cleaners.


He's a fucking smarmy cunt, and I'm betting his lawsuits get thrown out after the defense shows the second video where him and his friends are yelling, "it's not rape if it feels good" at women during the same event.  Largely irrelevant, but I'm sick of the right-wing pretending he's some goddamned angel.


----------



## Viri (Feb 22, 2019)

Xzi said:


> and I'm betting his lawsuits get thrown out after the defense shows the second video where him and his friends are yelling


You wanna put your money where your mouth is, and place a bet on that? If so, how much?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2019)

The bigger issue I have with this is knowing that if he faked it, then it will hurt future cases. We live in a world where one fake case (especially involving someone famous,) damages trust for every similar case after it. It's not uncommon for people to react to this by deciding any future cases are more than likely faked because of this case and it will ruin the trust for future hate crime related cases.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2019)

Viri said:


> You wanna put your money where your mouth is, and place a bet on that? If so, how much?


If I put money on every frivolous lawsuit I believe should be thrown out, I'd be broke pretty quick.  It's a toss up as to whether the judge is willing to entertain this type of nonsense or not.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 22, 2019)

According to the Chicago Police Report he was unsatisfied with his salary which is why he faked it.

The problem with his story was that it was outrageous, right away it just wasn’t believable. Fake Crimes is actually not uncommon. You can find maps online that collects data and shows fake hate crimes in the hundreds.

Social Justice is in and it can raise someones profile and open up opportunities by being a victim of something.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 22, 2019)

Chary said:


> Chicago Tribune


Hmm...by any chance, does anyone has a mirror to this link? The Chicago Tribune doesn't like Europe very much. 

...but going by the replies (from @AmandaRose and @Viri ), I'm very much inclined to believe the police in this case. If these guys are really his friends (shouldn't be hard to prove), they are indeed the ones buying rope and masks (of which there is proof) and have a check written by Smollett to boot (which is so much proof it's downright absurd), then his defense is going to be pretty hard.

And yeah...being outside at 2AM at *calculates* -28°C is rather strange, but at least that might have a good excuse. I honestly can't think of one, but...it might. 




Xzi said:


> It's relevant because now Fox News will be bringing up the Jussie Smollett story to distract every time there's a new MAGA shooter/bomber.


Sorry, but I've got to side with @Viri here. Whatever Fox _might _decide to blow out of proportions or diminish is totally irrelevant to this topic. It's certainly no excuse to start using the same tactics.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Sorry, but I've got to side with @Viri here. Whatever Fox _might _decide to blow out of proportions or diminish is totally irrelevant to this topic. It's certainly no excuse to start using the same tactics.


Same tactics as who?  I'm not blowing anything out of proportion, rather exactly what I predicted would happen is already coming to pass in this very thread: the Smollett story is being used to minimize an actual foiled right-wing terrorist attack.  One staged attack is not a free pass to dismiss the obvious rise in extremism America is experiencing recently.







I can only state my thoughts on the Smollett case so many times: he deserves whatever punishment is coming.  This is just more fuel for the moronic cries of "fake news!"  Hell, I'm sure the right-wing will go as far as trying to connect the Smollett story to Holocaust denial.  The Kool-Aid runs deep with that crowd.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 22, 2019)

Viri said:


> You mean now the media won't jump to conclusions, after something just comes out, and might have to do actual research? I guess this would have been nice a few weeks ago, when the media and celebrities jumped on that high school student who was evil, because he smirked!
> 
> Oh who am I kidding, this changes nothing, and they'll still jump to conclusions!
> 
> ...


That story was a disaster. It destroyed people’s trust in the media. It wasn’t just one news outlet, it was many. The fact that random people YouTube were more trust worthy is just bad, it’s bad for the media. And they for along time refused to apologize. Now they are getting sued.

It looks like they are doing the same with this story.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Same tactics as who?  I'm not blowing anything out of proportion, rather exactly what I predicted would happen is already coming to pass in this very thread: the Smollett story is being used to minimize an actual foiled right-wing terrorist attack.  One staged attack is not a free pass to dismiss the obvious rise in extremism America is experiencing recently.


I haven’t read one comment here that dismisses legit cases.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2019)

SG854 said:


> I haven’t read one comment here that dismisses legit cases.


Viri and Taleweaver were attempting to be dismissive of it, but I do appreciate that you and Hanafuda acknowledged it despite having right-wing viewpoints.  There's always common ground to be found as long as we're all willing to acknowledge the facts in any given case, wherever they might lead.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 22, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Viri and Taleweaver were attempting to be dismissive of it, but I do appreciate that you and Hanafuda acknowledged it despite having right-wing viewpoints.  There's always common ground to be found as long as we're all willing to acknowledge the facts in any given case, wherever they might lead.


Of this case? They are not dismissive of this or any other case. I don’t think they are or anyone else you think for that matter. You’re probably blowing this way out of proportion and imagine the extremes people will never go to, like dismissing all cases. They seem reasonable people from their past comments.

They are just more skeptical and alert. They just need evidence instead of jumping right away to conclusions. This is something scientist do, and be horrible at their jobs if they didn’t, and it’s not such bad practice for common people to do also.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Of this case? They are not dismissive of this or any other case. I don’t think they are or anyone else you think for that matter. You’re probably blowing this way out of proportion and imagine the extremes people will never go to, like dismissing all cases. They seem reasonable people from their past comments.
> 
> They are just more skeptical and alert. They just need evidence instead of jumping right away to conclusions. This is something scientist do, and be horrible at their jobs if they didn’t, and it’s not such bad practice for common people to do also.


I'm referring to the right-wing Coast Guard officer case.  He's already in custody and they have the illegal weapons/drugs/his devices in law enforcement possession.  There's not a lot of questions in this case.


----------



## Viri (Feb 22, 2019)

Xzi said:


> If I put money on every frivolous lawsuit I believe should be thrown out, I'd be broke pretty quick.  It's a toss up as to whether the judge is willing to entertain this type of nonsense or not.


Awww, and here I was trying to make an easy 20 dollars.  They're going to take WAPO to the cleaners!




Xzi said:


> Viri and Taleweaver were attempting to be dismissive of it, but I do appreciate that you and Hanafuda acknowledged it despite having right-wing viewpoints.  There's always common ground to be found as long as we're all willing to acknowledge the facts in any given case, wherever they might lead.


I was NOT trying to dismiss the scumbag who tried to assassinate a bunch of people he disagreed with, because I wanted to defend him. I just found it funny that the very first thing you bring up in this topic about Jussie is something way off topic. I just simply suggested that you make another topic dedicated to the terrorist, because this thread should only talk about Jussie Smollett.

As for the terrorist, I'm happy they got him before he could do any real harm, and I hope he gets life in prison. I hope they catch everyone involved.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Feb 22, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The bigger issue I have with this is knowing that if he faked it, then it will hurt future cases. We live in a world where one fake case (especially involving someone famous,) damages trust for every similar case after it. It's not uncommon for people to react to this by deciding any future cases are more than likely faked because of this case and it will ruin the trust for future hate crime related cases.



75% of hate crimes are fake

This case is not the first and it wont be the last fake hate crime


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2019)

TunaKetchup said:


> 75% of hate crimes are fake


100% of the statistics on the internet without a source are fake.


----------



## gman666 (Feb 23, 2019)

I laugh every time someone says, "Why would anyone lie about reporting a crime?"... THIS is why! People don't have to have a logical reason to do anything. Why he thought he would get a raise after reporting this is beyond me.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 23, 2019)

TunaKetchup said:


> 75% of hate crimes are fake
> 
> This case is not the first and it wont be the last fake hate crime


Can you back that statement up?


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 23, 2019)

He could face up to max of 3 for the false police report (Class 4 felony by IL state code) 
but bigger problems loam as the FBI has his "hate crime letter" that was filled with threatening things and white powder (which was just crushed aspirin) and he could actually face up to a max of 20 for federal mail fraud https://www.justice.gov/jm/criminal-resource-manual-940-18-usc-section-1341-elements-mail-fraud The powder its self could bring terrorism charges as well but before all of this happens they have to prove he himself sent the letter to charge him, it's either him or the two brothers that did it and either could face those charges


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2019)

Xzi said:


> 100% of the statistics on the internet without a source are fake.



You're right about statistics, and I think his 75% number was pulled from ass most likely. But there is a compendium site with links to sources. There are other easily accessed sources/references such as a twitter hashtag to corral such stories, but there's definitely been a lot of events like this happening.

http://fakehatecrimes.org/

Most of what the site includes are instances of 'hate crimes' (ultimately proven false) as we would typically consider them. Some are relevant instances of libelous smears or threats, but not really hate crimes. Some, like links to the Covington HS story, are instances of alleged premature bias later proven false, but not really what you'd consider a hate crime. But it's a hell of a compilation.

The site does not make any representations of a ratio for fake vs. genuine hate crimes. Nor do I.

One interesting bit of data shown on the 'graphs' page of the site ... hate crime hoaxes peaked in 2016 vs. years before and since, and in 2016, they peaked in November.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> You're right about statistics, and I think his 75% number was pulled from ass most likely. But there is a compendium site with links to sources. There are other easily accessed sources/references such as a twitter hashtag to corral such stories, but there's definitely been a lot of events like this happening.
> 
> http://fakehatecrimes.org/
> 
> ...


Eh, seems like a fairly sketchy and not particularly well-designed site.  Especially given how many times I saw tabloids cited on there and how many are titled "okay so this isn't exactly a hate crime BUT..."


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Eh, seems like a fairly sketchy and not particularly well-designed site.  Especially given how many times I saw tabloids cited on there and how many are titled "okay so this isn't exactly a hate crime BUT..."



So you just dismiss it all in under 2 minutes.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> So you just dismiss it all in under 2 minutes.


I'm not dismissing it outright, just saying it looks like a site where anyone is mostly free to post anything.  So credibility of information there is bound to be mixed at best.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'm not dismissing it outright, just saying it looks like a site where anyone is mostly free to post anything.  So credibility of information there is bound to be mixed at best.




The site's very rudimentary, it's just a list to sources. The credibility of the information is dependent on the source given. I see ABC, NBC, CBS affiliates, the Des Moines Register, Richmond Times-Dispatch, Navy Times, DailyCaller (usually cites an original source), thecollegefix (again, look for original source in their reporting), Orlando Sentinel, Boston Herald, Chicago Sun Times, NY Times, etc etc. I would look deeper on some of the sources listed (infowars, which I see once, is _not_ credible to me), but most are known.

Should also add that Kentucky State Univ. Poli-Sci Professor Wilfred Reilly referenced fakehatecrimes.org in his recent op-ed in USA Today.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/opin...ired-cut-video-chicago-fox-column/2950146002/


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> The site's very rudimentary, it's just a list to sources. The credibility of the information is dependent on the source given.


Exactly, so my thoughts are that you might as well be linking me to Reddit or Flipboard or any other news aggregate and telling me to verify each individual story myself.  AFAIK there is no official record-keeping for the number of "faked" attacks or sexual assaults, but I wouldn't be opposed to establishing that, just as I wouldn't be opposed to establishing record-keeping for the number of unarmed civilians shot by police annually.


----------



## Viri (Feb 23, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> He could face up to max of 3 for the false police report (Class 4 felony by IL state code)
> but bigger problems loam as the FBI has his "hate crime letter" that was filled with threatening things and white powder (which was just crushed aspirin) and he could actually face up to a max of 20 for federal mail fraud https://www.justice.gov/jm/criminal-resource-manual-940-18-usc-section-1341-elements-mail-fraud The powder its self could bring terrorism charges as well but before all of this happens they have to prove he himself sent the letter to charge him, it's either him or the two brothers that did it and either could face those charges


Yeah, when he did that, he was pretty much fucked. He got the FBI and everything involved. Once you fuck with the post office, you're committing a federal offense. The post office knows which mailboxes are used to mail letters, and a lot of mail boxes, esp in a major city have cameras near them. Or businesses near by will have a camera. He got the entire set shut down, and had people coming in with hazmat suits to clear the studio out.

Also, Jesus, the magazine he used to cut the letters out to make his hate note, he kept the magazines in his apartment, with the cut outs. Who keeps stuff like that?! If you wanted to commit a crime, you'd most likely take that through a paper shredder and toss it into a river or something.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Exactly, so my thoughts are that you might as well be linking me to Reddit or Flipboard or any other news aggregate and telling me to verify each individual story myself.  AFAIK there is no official record-keeping for the number of "faked" attacks or sexual assaults, but I wouldn't be opposed to establishing that, just as I wouldn't be opposed to establishing record-keeping for the number of unarmed civilians shot by police annually.




Personally, I prefer a compendium like this that only gives a reference to the source material for each instance, which lets me confirm the credibility of each event for myself. A few years ago the media and gun control advocates all over the internet were constantly using this website "shootingtracker" as the authority on how many mass shootings were taking place. But if you actually bothered to check that site, it had its own independent (lower standard) definition of what constituted a 'mass shooting,' they de-emphasized access to sources, and they were including events as 'mass shootings' that involved toy guns, bb guns, and counted people who sprained their ankle as shooting victims. Many of their sources were just dead links. It was geeks at Reddit, ironically, who audited the site to pieces and showed how full of shit it was. As a result, Shootingtracker changed its definition to the standard one used by the FBI, but I never see anyone, in particular the media, using it as "the authority" anymore, and for good reason.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Personally, I prefer a compendium like this that only gives a reference to the source material for each instance, which lets me confirm the credibility of each event for myself. A few years ago the media and gun control advocates all over the internet were constantly using this website "shootingtracker" as the authority on how many mass shootings were taking place. But if you actually bothered to check that site, it had its own independent (lower standard) definition of what constituted a 'mass shooting,' they de-emphasized access to sources, and they were including events as 'mass shootings' that involved toy guns, bb guns, and counted people who sprained their ankle as shooting victims. Many of their sources were just dead links. It was geeks at Reddit, ironically, who audited the site to pieces and showed how full of shit it was. As a result, Shootingtracker changed its definition to the standard one used by the FBI, but I never see anyone, in particular the media, using it as "the authority" anymore, and for good reason.


Realistically who has time or wants to put the effort to go through hundreds of sources themselves to verify if they are correct?

At most, people go by “well it feels credible”, even do this for “known” credible sites (I highly doubt Xzi fact checks everything and just goes by it feels credible), and probably likely people will check only a few and assume the rest is credible.

You can’t even fully trust Mainstream News organizations of doing their jobs right. And everyday people have to take the credibility verification into their own hands. Especially after Covington and the fake Trunp Russia story that Muller himself said was fake.

But at the same time most everyday people will not go through to fact check all sources. For the dozens of topics that are out there. That is a lot of time wasted.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Realistically who has time or wants to put the effort to go through hundreds of sources themselves to verify if they are correct?
> 
> At most, people go by “well it feels credible”, even do this for “known” credible sites (I highly doubt Xzi fact checks everything and just goes by it feels credible), and probably likely people will check only a few and assume the rest is credible.
> 
> ...




Well, you have a point. But all I was saying is, I prefer and "trust" a site that simply links to original sources relating to a particular issue more than a site that purports to compile sources involving a particular issue into reportable statistics. When someone attempts to interject themselves as the interpreter and 'official' authority on the data, I smell agenda.

Maybe this is a generational thing. I grew up before there was an internet and you had to do your own research in a library with books. I tend to be a meticulous and skeptical motherfucker. My wife says I'm a professional asshole.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2019)

SG854 said:


> the fake Trunp Russia story that Muller himself said was fake.


Why do you bother saying shit like this when you know you're gonna get called out on it?  You can't whine about fake news and then propagate fake news yourself.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 23, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Well, you have a point. But all I was saying is, I prefer and "trust" a site that simply links to original sources relating to a particular issue more than a site that purports to compile sources involving a particular issue into reportable statistics. When someone attempts to interject themselves as the interpreter and 'official' authority on the data, I smell agenda.
> 
> Maybe this is a generational thing. I grew up before there was an internet and you had to do your own research in a library with books. I tend to be a meticulous and skeptical motherfucker. My wife says I'm a professional asshole.


Being a skeptic is better than being a sheep...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 23, 2019)

Easy way for him to become popular but it didn't turn out as he expected. He got caught. lol


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Feb 23, 2019)

"This shit is not a debate"

[GIANT FOREHEAD VIRTUE SIGNALLING FART SNIFFING INTENSIFIES]


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 23, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Hmm...by any chance, does anyone has a mirror to this link? The Chicago Tribune doesn't like Europe very much.


* EU countries, not Europe as a whole. There's a difference.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Easy way for him to become popular but it didn't turn out as he expected. He got caught. lol




Actor James Woods raised an intriguing question on his twitter a few days back ... if two innocent white males who matched up with Jussie's description had been arrested for this 'crime,' would he have fessed up or let them be prosecuted?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2019)

If he wanted a raise, then he should try tidying up his look. A trip to the barber is cheaper and easier to pull off than a hoax.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> If he wanted a raise, then he should try tidying up his look. A trip to the barber is cheaper and easier to pull off than a hoax.


Lol it's a TV show, they have their own stylists.  This is just a weird thing to say.  I won't call it racist, but it is weird.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Lol it's a TV show, they have their own stylists.  This is just a weird thing to say.  I won't call it racist, but it is weird.


I lived with someone with that hair and I can certainly tell you he doesn't use a stylist and he doesn't care that he's making everyone uncomfortable with his split ends which resemble public hair covering the place.

It's a hairstyle which requires as much care as he gives to the police and real crime victims.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 24, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> I lived with someone with that hair and I can certainly tell you doesn't have a stylist and he doesn't care that he's making everyone uncomfortable with his split ends which resemble public hair covering the place.


The stylist does his hair and makeup for the show, not for every day appearances.  Obviously even a gay man doesn't care as much about that as you. 

Fashion faux pas are the least of his problems now, certainly.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 8, 2019)

Jussie Smollett has been indicted on 16 felony counts by a grand jury:

https://abc7chicago.com/jussie-smollett-indicted-on-16-felony-counts-by-grand-jury/5177586/

Now, I don't have an issue with this, the guy is a dipshit who threw away $2mil per season because he thought he wasn't getting paid _enough_.  What I do take issue with, is that each of these felonies carries with it a sentence of up to four years in jail.  That's up to 64 years in jail, or potentially life even for a young guy.  For faking an attack on himself.  Seems excessive IMO.

Meanwhile, Paul Manafort gets sentenced to less than _4 years _for laundering and defrauding Americans of tens of millions.  Gotta take a quote from AOC on this one, "justice isn't blind, it's bought."


----------



## x65943 (Mar 8, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Jussie Smollett has been indicted on 16 felony counts by a grand jury:
> 
> https://abc7chicago.com/jussie-smollett-indicted-on-16-felony-counts-by-grand-jury/5177586/
> 
> ...


Up to 4 years, no way he serves that much

A bit ridiculous to assume he would get the maximum sentence


----------



## Xzi (Mar 8, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Up to 4 years, no way he serves that much
> 
> A bit ridiculous to assume he would get the maximum sentence


True, but those are the sentencing guidelines.  Consider then if he's found guilty of all sixteen counts, the median sentence would still be 32 years jail time.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 8, 2019)

Xzi said:


> True, but those are the sentencing guidelines.  Consider then if he's found guilty of all sixteen counts, the median sentence would still be 32 years jail time.


Again, I don't think he is going to serve that much time.

Prosecutors usually throw everything at someone to make sure something sticks, but no way is a judge going to actually sentence him to 32 years.

It's the strange tango of our court systems.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 8, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Again, I don't think he is going to serve that much time.
> 
> Prosecutors usually throw everything at someone to make sure something sticks, but no way is a judge going to actually sentence him to 32 years.
> 
> It's the strange tango of our court systems.


Basically all 16 counts are for filing a false police report and/or giving false statements to the police.  I think he's royally fucked because everybody on the right and the left hates him at this point, but we should at least try to maintain some semblance of impartiality.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 8, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Basically all 16 counts are for filing a false police report and/or giving false statements to the police.  I think he's royally fucked because everybody on the right and the left hates him at this point, but we should at least try to maintain some semblance of impartiality.


Judges are meant to look at the facts and judge impartially.

My guess is he will serve time, but probably less than 10 years.

Further, we aren't judges so we can be impartial as much as we want. I think what he did was pretty reckless and he deserves what's coming for him.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 9, 2019)

Read the full indictment. Most of it seems to be about the main incident. I thought at first it might be all the various officers that took statements but two were repeated throughout. Might have been repeated sessions (or questionings/interviews/interrogations) but there was no timeframe there, other than describing the false report. Nothing about the letter with the powder, though that is probably a federal matter so maybe expect more to come.

"I think he's royally fucked because everybody on the right and the left hates him at this point"
A curious way of looking at the world.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 9, 2019)

Jussie Smollett's fake hate crime should itself be a hate crime.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2019)

Give him maximum sentence to shut up fake victims and put Twitter out of business.


----------



## Viri (Mar 9, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I think he's royally fucked because everybody on the right


The funny thing is, before all of this, I doubt a whole lot of people on the right even knew who the fuck he was, lol.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 9, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Give him maximum sentence to shut up fake victims and put Twitter out of business.


I wish it was only Twitter.  Sometimes it seems like the entire country has a victim complex, up to and including the president.


----------



## Viri (Mar 9, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Twitter out of business


Social media was a mistake.


----------



## Chary (Mar 26, 2019)

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...llett-charges-dropped-20190326-story,amp.html

Did this sack of trash actually manage to walk away scot free from this? 

What a waste of everyone’s time.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2019)

Chary said:


> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...llett-charges-dropped-20190326-story,amp.html
> 
> Did this sack of trash actually manage to walk away scot free from this?
> 
> What a waste of everyone’s time.


Un
fucking
believable.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2019)

Chary said:


> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...llett-charges-dropped-20190326-story,amp.html
> 
> Did this sack of trash actually manage to walk away scot free from this?
> 
> What a waste of everyone’s time.


So he paid $100k and got off scot-free

Sounds like cut and dry bribery

The corruption in Chicago is palpable


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2019)

x65943 said:


> So he paid $100k and got off scot-free
> 
> Sounds like cut and dry bribery
> 
> The corruption in Chicago is palpable


Not 100k.

10k.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 26, 2019)

Silly to think that a celebrity, even a C-list TV actor would actually be convicted of anything.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2019)

So now there's a high profile precedent for lying to police and getting away with it.


----------



## Viri (Mar 26, 2019)

Didn't this guy mail fake Anthrax to his studio, have his studio shut down, and have people wearing hazmat suits checking everything for Anthrax? The cops also found the magazine he cut the letters out of, because he was dumb enough to keep the cut up magazines in his apartment, instead of throwing them out.

His hate crime story is so damn funny. It's a shame we'll never get to see the surveillance of his "hate crime attack".


----------



## Xzi (Mar 27, 2019)

Chary said:


> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...llett-charges-dropped-20190326-story,amp.html
> 
> Did this sack of trash actually manage to walk away scot free from this?
> 
> What a waste of everyone’s time.


I guess justice really is blind...as long as you're rich and well-connected.  It's also possible the police fucked up somewhere along the way and he got off on a technicality.  Either way, he was 100% guilty of at least one of those charges.


----------



## Plstic (Mar 27, 2019)

I can't believe he got out of it. Mayor Emanuel seemed furious on TV.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 27, 2019)

Just more evidence of the 2 sets of rules in place, one for the "common folk" and the other for the "rich and famous".
You can still hold out for the fbi charges but he will just use his connections again and get out of it.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2019)

Chary said:


> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...llett-charges-dropped-20190326-story,amp.html
> 
> Did this sack of trash actually manage to walk away scot free from this?
> 
> What a waste of everyone’s time.


Leaked Emails shows it was a cover up. We know he's guilty. 

https://abc7chicago.com/fbi-reviewi...lletts-charges-being-dropped-sources/5219838/


----------



## Viri (Mar 28, 2019)

The Police made an oopsie, they didn't get the memo, and "accidentally" leaked the entire case. 

I'm hoping the FBI go nuts with this, esp since he mailed fake Anthrax. His "attackers" are on camera, and they testified in court against him, lol.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 29, 2019)

Chary said:


> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...llett-charges-dropped-20190326-story,amp.html
> 
> Did this sack of trash actually manage to walk away scot free from this?
> 
> What a waste of everyone’s time.


Smollet is Nominated for an NAACP Award and the NAACP (National Association for the Advancement of Colored People) hopes he wins.
We know what he did. They are just letting him walk away with it and win awards.

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019/03/28/jussie-smollett-nominated-naacp-image-award/


----------



## Viri (Mar 29, 2019)

Plstic said:


> I can't believe he got out of it. Mayor Emanuel seemed furious on TV.


He blames Trump for that.

https://www.thewrap.com/chicago-may...c-environment-for-jussie-smollett-hoax-video/


----------



## SG854 (Mar 29, 2019)

Viri said:


> He blames Trump for that.
> 
> https://www.thewrap.com/chicago-may...c-environment-for-jussie-smollett-hoax-video/


It's official. Trump has made people crazy.


----------



## DCG (Mar 29, 2019)

SG854 said:


> It's official. Trump has made people crazy.



Trump derangement syndrome is a thing though...
Also the Russian collusion allegations seem fake (who would have known).

On topic.
The anthrax letter is a federal crime, so that's gonna be an interesting one  and I do hope the FBI investigation is gonna net some (interesting) results.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 29, 2019)

DCG said:


> Trump derangement syndrome is a thing though...
> Also the Russian collusion allegations seem fake (who would have known).
> 
> On topic.
> The anthrax letter is a federal crime, so that's gonna be an interesting one  and I do hope the FBI investigation is gonna net some (interesting) results.


Crazy in that they suffer from TDS. The Cure is a healthy dose of Memes.

Some people actually had to be talked off a ledge because the Muller Report showed no Collusion. I'm not making this up. They were actually going to commit suicide.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/25/us/politics/mueller-report-disappointment.html



Edit: Or Talking Off a Ledge could mean ease their worries because they were hyperventilating and breathing heavy from suffering with TDS. Article wasn't clear. Either way wow, what's the matter with people, they've gone insane. My sollution is avoid any images of Trump, or any News about Trump so you won't catch TDS. Prevention is always better then a cure.


----------



## Viri (Mar 29, 2019)

SG854 said:


> It's official. Trump has made people crazy.


Well, think of it this way, Chicago has so many Trump supporting, white supremacist, that Jussie had to hire two black guys to fake a hate crime.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 29, 2019)

Viri said:


> Well, think of it this way, Chicago has so many Trump supporting, white supremacist, that Jussie had to hire two black guys to fake a hate crime.


You would think Chicago being the most racist place in America because of Trump that getting beat up by a bunch of Nazi's should be an easy find.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 29, 2019)

DCG said:


> Trump derangement syndrome is a thing though...


It's ultimately not about Trump, he's a symptom of a larger problem given that we had GWB just eight years before him.  "Trump derangement syndrome" is just another way of saying that people have lost hope for the future of this country, and sometimes it's hard to blame them.  Democracy certainly isn't going to come out of the Trump years fully functional and intact.


----------



## GBAer (Mar 30, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It's ultimately not about Trump, he's a symptom of a larger problem given that we had GWB just eight years before him.  "Trump derangement syndrome" is just another way of saying that people have lost hope for the future of this country, and sometimes it's hard to blame them.  Democracy certainly isn't going to come out of the Trump years fully functional and intact.


People with TDS do not know that they suffering from it.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 30, 2019)

GBAer said:


> People with TDS do not know that they suffering from it.


Well, the other way to interpret it is that it's simply a means of reducing any valid criticism of the president to a "mental condition."  One could just as easily make the claim that all modern-day Trump supporters are the way they are only because of 'Obama derangement syndrome.'  That type of small-mindedness and shortsightedness gets us absolutely nowhere in the larger scheme of things, however.  It's just a means to stifle discussion and healthy debate.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2019)

Anyone who criticizes Trump is unwell and needs to be admitted.


----------



## Chary (Mar 30, 2019)

Trump or no Trump, no amount of wacky American political figures can change the fact that Smollet is a dirtbag wrapped in a trashbag, as part of a garbage sandwich.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 30, 2019)

Chary said:


> Trump or no Trump, no amount of wacky American political figures can change the fact that Smollet is a dirtbag wrapped in a trashbag, as part of a garbage sandwich.


I am sure that we can all agree that he is nowhere near as bad as Casey Anthony or OJ Simpson.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 30, 2019)

Chary said:


> Trump or no Trump, no amount of wacky American political figures can change the fact that Smollet is a dirtbag wrapped in a trashbag, as part of a garbage sandwich.


Trump is to be blamed for all of the world's problems. He's to be blamed for the New Zealand shooting. He's to be blamed for Smollet getting beat up be people he hired. #resist


----------



## Chary (Mar 30, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am sure that we can all agree that he is nowhere near as bad as Casey Anthony or OJ Simpson.


Oh no, that was never a question. It’s impossible to compare crazed murderers to run of the mill boring scumbags.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Trump is to be blamed for all of the world's problems. He's to be blamed for the New Zealand shooting. He's to be blamed for Smollet getting beat up be people he hired. #resist


American civil war and great depression were Trump's fault. He also did 9/11 and gassed millions of jews.


----------



## GBAer (Mar 30, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> American civil war and great depression were Trump's fault. He also did 9/11 and gassed millions of jews.


It wasn't God who created AIDS to kill the gays, it was Trump.

#russianbot #orangemanbad


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2019)

Trump founded ISIS


----------



## PerfectB (Mar 30, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Been following this for a few days. I don't think it was just a felony either last I looked and the feds were involved.
> 
> I will wait for the judge to issue the sentence, however were I inclined to bet then there would be a fairly large chunk of change on guilty from everything I have seen, and I doubt even the Chicago police would make a move like that if they did not have serious evidence.



Especially with the views of the general public towards law enforcement specifically regarding matters of race at this point, I'd say that the case must have some sort of cut and dry element to it.  The media/public backlash that could potentially result were it to not be relatively airtight is more of a consideration now than it really should be (which is more an issue of the US police force's misuse and abuse of power over the years, don't get me wrong, but still a shame that it has to be a consideration even if it is primarily their own fault).  I guess point is, I hate to sound like a fence-sitter on it, the police have definitely gotten away with murder in the past (literally and figuratively) in matters of race; that much is true.  But laws are still laws, even if they seemingly only apply to those who are not above it.  It's not black and white (heh) but a far more complex discussion now unfortunately.

The real shame is, for the type of person that already has a certain mindset: this particular scenario, should the allegations be true and probably even if they're not, does little to bolster any sympathy whatsoever towards actual victims of hate crimes, and probably just reinforces a pre-existing belief system of bigotry.  Innocent or guilty, the bigots become more entrenched and actual victims are left in the rain again.



Xzi said:


> I'm guessing that something he posted online or something he bought online automatically flagged him as a potential threat.  Then law enforcement started watching him a little closer after that, and eventually gathered enough evidence for arrest.
> 
> No, we're not in the Minority Report yet.  It's more like the 'Idiocracy Report,' because people publicly post stuff online that gets them fired or arrested all the time.



To be fair, the purchases of bulk Tramadol (which is a prescription drug, whether or not it should be is debatable but it is) illegally online is enough to warrant an investigation.  The justification for that warrant begins with the paper trail that that transaction happened in the first place.  Additional ones can be obtained based on information turned up via that particular investigation that could be 'justified' to require further investigation.  Whether you agree or not with that system, or the 'justifications' required past that point which could be subjectively a stretch (who knows really), or could be construed into being 'justified' based on circumstances that legally shouldn't be taken in to account (such as the race of the perpetrator), is subject to your own opinions or viewpoints and beliefs.

But the system is in place for that series of events to occur, like it or not, and it was utilized in this particular case.  I'd certainly be interested in the definition of 'bulk' amounts of Tramadol, which I'm sure amounts to little more than 'more than can be allotted in one 30 day time period by a physician', should it need to be, but it's kind of the least of the worries at this point.  Tramadol is not much fun to abuse, and it really doesn't take super large quantities of illegally obtained drugs to be labeled as 'intent to distribute' which is what they're going after in the first place with an argument like that.


----------



## CORE (Mar 30, 2019)

No Trump has down nothing it was the Russians they blew one of my Light Bulbs and burnt my F***ing Toast in my Toaster honestly the nerve on these people.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2020)

Update from a few days back
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0200612-blh45utwmjhdnoebvslqmxofaa-story.html

The special prosecutor brought in after the 10 grand forfeit was just given go ahead after the Smollett team tried to do the whole double jeopardy thing (principle of law saying you can't be prosecuted for the same crime twice*). The judge also noted some very dubious moves by the State’s Attorney in recusing herself.

*though even if they did I imagine there are state laws against filing a false crime and what are considered entirely separate laws for the purposes of this on the federal level. There are also further considerations as to when jeopardy gets attached to a case but you can go read those elsewhere.

Don't know when a full trial will be happening but hard not to see one happening, or a serious plea deal.


----------



## Viri (Jun 17, 2020)

This guy has probably done more harm to black and gay victims than any of those so called "bigots" could ever do.


----------

